# Netflix: Erster Trailer zu The Witcher - was sagen die User?



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Netflix: Erster Trailer zu The Witcher - was sagen die User?*

						Netflix hat den ersten Trailer zur kommenden Witcher-Serie veröffentlicht. Dieser dauert gut eineinhalb Minuten und zeigt erstmals einige Handlungsschauplätze sowie mehrere Charaktere. Im Netz kommt der Trailer bislang überwiegend gut an, es gibt aber auch Kritikpunkte.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Netflix: Erster Trailer zu The Witcher - was sagen die User?*


----------



## Rattleraptor (20. Juli 2019)

schaut gut aus ich hab bock drauf


----------



## XD-User (20. Juli 2019)

Bin auch erstmal verhalten positiv eingestellt was den Trailer betrifft.
Gucke ich mir gerne mehr an


----------



## Johnny05 (20. Juli 2019)

Sieht doch gut  ,mir gefällts auch wenn gleich wieder die üblichen Mimimi - Kommentare hier auftauchen . 

Hauptsache keine glattgeleckte Legolas - Kopie .


Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Bevier (20. Juli 2019)

Was die User dazu sagen? Findet man größtenteils unter dem Artikel mit dem Trailer von Thilo...

Warum wieder etliche News zu dem selben Thema? -.-


----------



## BabaYaga (20. Juli 2019)

Schaut gut aus. Nur nicht verkacken bitte


----------



## Hannesjooo (20. Juli 2019)

Etwas optimistischer, aber immer noch vorsichtig.
Ich finde immer noch das der Supergerald ne falschbesetzung ist....
Mads war wohl zu teuer....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. Juli 2019)

Der Trailer ist geil, die Serie kann kommen


----------



## tochan01 (20. Juli 2019)

.... könnte ja doch was werden


----------



## Doitschland (20. Juli 2019)

Der Ersteindruck ist positiver als gedacht, ich find's gut, vor allem Geralt haben sie schön getroffen .
Das einzige, dass ich nicht gut finde, ist das Design der Nilfgaardischen Rüstungen.
Erninnert an einen schwarzen Hodensack


----------



## Nero905 (20. Juli 2019)

Yennefer sieht irgendwie aus als hätte Plötze ihr ins Gesicht getreten.


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. Juli 2019)

Nero905 schrieb:


> Yennefer sieht irgendwie aus als hätte Plötze ihr ins Gesicht getreten.



Yennefer ist in ihrer "natürlichen" Form krumm und schief und bucklig laut den Büchern.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Juli 2019)

Die düstere Optik der Serie passt perfekt zum Witcher-Setting. Obwohl ich die Spiele auch grandios fand, empfand ich die Farbwahl dort immer als etwas zu knallig und bunt.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Juli 2019)

Sieht interessant aus, muss mich aber an das Aussehen der Characktere erst noch gewöhnen, aus den Spielen kennt man die Characktere anders vom Aussehen her. Aber der Trailer hat definitiv ein düsteres Setting was mir schon mal gefällt, so ganz überzeugt hat mich der Trailer aber leider doch nicht. Es fühlte sich mehr so an als ob die ganze Geschichte in einem Trailer erzählt werden will, nicht wegen Spoilergefahr, sondern weil zu viel auf einmal in den Trailer gepackt wurde von der story.


----------



## Citizenpete (20. Juli 2019)

Als Fan der Bücher und der Spiele bin ich bei der Serie raus. Es ist zwar nur eine Adaption und die Freiheiten gegenüber den Büchern gewaltig, aber das ist mir einfach viel zu weit weg vom Ausgangsmaterial. Der Trailer funktioniert für mich überhaupt nicht. 
Im Interview danach saßen zunächst Cavill, Chalotra und Allan nebeneinander. Das wirkte äußerst grotesk. Cavill wirkte wie der Vater zweier fast gleichaltriger Töchter. Freue mich aber für jeden, der den Trailer gut findet. Mögen jede Menge Staffeln für Euch produziert werden.


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. Juli 2019)

Citizenpete schrieb:


> Als Fan der Bücher und der Spiele bin ich bei der Serie raus. Es ist zwar nur eine Adaption und die Freiheiten gegenüber den Büchern gewaltig, aber *das ist mir einfach viel zu weit weg vom Ausgangsmaterial. Der Trailer funktioniert für mich überhaupt nicht. *



Was denn? Ich habe vieles gesehen, was viel näher an den Büchern ist, als in den Spielen. 
Geralt nur in leichter Lederrüstung bis hin zu normaler Kleidung, Yennefers tatsächliches missgebildetes Äußeres, Triss mit braunem statt roten Haar und ohne Dekolletee (laut Büchern ist sie permanent vernarbt am Oberkörper) , um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen.

(edit: Triss läuft anscheinend doch auch mit Ausschnitt rum, wenn ich sie richtig zuordne im Trailer )


----------



## Citizenpete (20. Juli 2019)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Was denn? Ich habe vieles gesehen, was viel näher an den Büchern ist, als in den Spielen.
> Geralt nur in leichter Lederrüstung bis hin zu normaler Kleidung, Yennefers tatsächliches missgebildetes Äußeres, Triss mit braunem statt roten Haar und ohne Dekolletee (laut Büchern ist sie permanent vernarbt am Oberkörper) , um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen.
> 
> (edit: Triss läuft anscheinend doch auch mit Ausschnitt rum, wenn ich sie richtig zuordne im Trailer )



Aus dem Kopf: Geralt wirkt sehr viel älter als Yen. Yen sieht im Trailer wie 18 oder 19 aus und damit fast genauso alt wie Ciri, obwohl Yen in den Büchern für Ciris Mutter gehalten wird. Ciri wurde mit einer fast 18 Jährigen besetzt, weil man einfach keine "Lust" hatte, weiter nach einer 9 - 12 Jährigen zu suchen, welche Ciri vernünftig darstellen könnte. 
Geralt ist noch kräftiger als in den Spielen und sah da schon kräftiger aus als in den Büchern. Triss, welche in den Büchern jünger aussehen soll als Yen, sieht eindeutig älter aus. 
Die Dryaden, welche die absoluten Virtuosen am Bogen sein sollen, rennen im Trailer mit Speeren rum und wirken nicht nur ihrer Hautfarbe wegen eher wie ein afrikanischer Stamm als Baumnymphen aus der griechischen Mythologie. 
Als ich den Trailer sah gab es noch einiges mehr, allerdings müsste ich mir dazu ihn noch einmal anschauen, was ich einfach nicht möchte. 
Der ganze Trailer wirkt wie eine typische, leicht trashige Ami-Serie. Vergleicht man das mit den Cinematics der Spiele, sind das Welten. Die Spiele schafften es das bestehende Universum zu erweitern und das Erlebnis zu verbessern.  
Dazu kommt noch der diverse Cast, wovon ich generell kein Freund bin – ganz gleich in welcher Richtung. Das dürfte im Hinblick auf das Hexer-Universum ein paar interessante Pointen bescheren.


----------



## sethdiabolos (20. Juli 2019)

Spielt die Serie nicht vor den Büchern und erst Recht vor den Spielen? habe die Bücher nicht gelesen (zu wenig Zeit) und habe so etwas irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt. Die Serie scheint aber anschaulich zu sein und in der Qualität einem GoT bzw. den früheren LotR-Filmen in nichts nachzustehen. An sich sehe ich da eine tolle neue Franchise als Serie, welche durchaus über Jahre hinweg laufen könnte.


----------



## Bevier (20. Juli 2019)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Was denn? Ich habe vieles gesehen, was viel näher an den Büchern ist, als in den Spielen.
> Geralt nur in leichter Lederrüstung bis hin zu normaler Kleidung, Yennefers tatsächliches missgebildetes Äußeres, Triss mit braunem statt roten Haar und ohne Dekolletee (laut Büchern ist sie permanent vernarbt am Oberkörper) , um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen.



Schon richtig aber meist läuft Yennefer eben überaus attraktiv herum und nicht in ihrem "natürlichen" Äußeren (das ist effektiv nur ein einziges Mal der Fall, als sie von Emhyr van Emreis gefangen gehalten und gefoltert wird), Geralt müsste schneeweißes Haar tragen, nicht dieses Hellgrau-Blond, Ciri ist viel zu alt und viel zu dunkel. In den Büchern war sie nicht älter als 16, den Großteil der Geschichte sogar wesentlich jünger...

Die Unterschiede zu den Büchern sind trotzdem gewaltig genug, um Kenner und Fans zu stören.

Für mich ist Plötze nach wie vor der einzig gut getroffene "Charakter" in der Serie (wobei man natürlich die Persönlichkeit in den bisherigen Bildern noch nicht abschätzen konnte). ^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. Juli 2019)

Citizenpete schrieb:


> Aus dem Kopf: Geralt wirkt sehr viel älter als Yen. Yen sieht im Trailer wie 18 oder 19 aus und damit fast genauso alt wie Ciri, obwohl Yen in den Büchern für Ciris Mutter gehalten wird. Ciri wurde mit einer fast 18 Jährigen besetzt, weil man einfach keine "Lust" hatte, weiter nach einer 9 - 12 Jährigen zu suchen, welche Ciri vernünftig darstellen könnte.
> Geralt ist noch kräftiger als in den Spielen und sah da schon kräftiger aus als in den Büchern. Triss, welche in den Büchern jünger aussehen soll als Yen, sieht eindeutig älter aus.


Geralt sieht definitiv immer älter aus als beide Zauberinnen, deren Erscheinungsbild entspricht ja nicht ihrem wirklichen Alter. Alle Zauberinnen in der Hexerwelt (bis auf die handvoll Elfen-Zauberinnen, vermutlich) sind sehr viel älter als sie aussehen; sie geben sich aus Eitelkeit das Aussehen von jungen Frauen. Geralt ist dagegen auch in den Romanen mindestens an die 40; in den Spielen wird angedeutet dass er schon über 100 sein könnte, und sein Aussehen liegt so oder so irgendwo zwischen 40 und 60. 
Bei Ciri finde ich nicht, dass sie im Trailer zu erwachsen wirkt. 


Citizenpete schrieb:


> Die Dryaden, welche die absoluten Virtuosen am Bogen sein sollen, rennen im Trailer mit Speeren rum und wirken nicht nur ihrer Hautfarbe wegen eher wie ein afrikanischer Stamm als Baumnymphen aus der griechischen Mythologie.


 Hexerwiki dazu: 





> It's never actually stated what color their skin is. In some versions,  it's believed their skin tones are the same as humans, though can take  on forest-like tints of olive, chestnut, red or green.


Dryad | Witcher Wiki | FANDOM powered by Wikia


Citizenpete schrieb:


> Der ganze Trailer wirkt wie eine typische, leicht trashige Ami-Serie. Vergleicht man das mit den Cinematics der Spiele, sind das Welten. Die Spiele schafften es das bestehende Universum zu erweitern und das Erlebnis zu verbessern.


Inwiefern? Da stimmen auch alle möglichen Details nicht mit den Büchern überein. In TW3 hat Geralt beispielsweise einen deutlich zu rosigen Teint, er gehört leichenblass. Triss wird nicht als rothaarig beschrieben und trägt laut Büchern niemals Ausschnitt wegen entstellender Narben. Ciri hat auch kein weißes Haar sondern eher graues.


Citizenpete schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch der diverse Cast, wovon ich generell kein Freund bin – ganz gleich in welcher Richtung. Das dürfte im Hinblick auf das Hexer-Universum ein paar interessante Pointen bescheren.


Aha.


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. Juli 2019)

Bevier schrieb:


> Schon richtig aber meist läuft Yennefer eben überaus attraktiv herum und nicht in ihrem "natürlichen" Äußeren (das ist effektiv nur ein einziges Mal der Fall, als sie von Emhyr van Emreis gefangen gehalten und gefoltert wird),



Ich halte diese Szenen eher für Rückblicke auf ihre Ausbildung zur Zauberin, so wie in den Büchern auch. Damals hatte sie noch nicht die Fähigkeit, ihr Äußeres zu verändern. Sie versucht sogar, sich das Leben zu nehmen deswegen.


----------



## Mia-Grace-Miller (20. Juli 2019)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Etwas optimistischer, aber immer noch vorsichtig.
> Ich finde immer noch das der Supergerald ne falschbesetzung ist....
> Mads war wohl zu teuer....
> 
> ...



Mats wäre mal der Hammer gewesen. Aber ich muss sagen, dass der Trailer mich anspricht.


----------



## facehugger (20. Juli 2019)

double...

Gruß


----------



## facehugger (20. Juli 2019)

Ich machs kurz. Ich will... mehr davon Meckern kann jeder über alles was ihm/ihr nicht passt. Welche Verfilmung eines Buches/welches Spiel zum Film hat schon zu 100% jeden Fan der Vorlage zufriedengestellt

Ich mag Mads Mikkelsen auch, aber Henry Cavill ist zumindest für mich jetzt auch keine Fehlbesetzung.

Gruß


----------



## yingtao (20. Juli 2019)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Spielt die Serie nicht vor den Büchern und erst Recht vor den Spielen? habe die Bücher nicht gelesen (zu wenig Zeit) und habe so etwas irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt. Die Serie scheint aber anschaulich zu sein und in der Qualität einem GoT bzw. den früheren LotR-Filmen in nichts nachzustehen. An sich sehe ich da eine tolle neue Franchise als Serie, welche durchaus über Jahre hinweg laufen könnte.



Von dem was man weiß soll die Serie die Bücher verfilmen und laut den Büchern existieren die Spiele überhaupt nicht. Der Autor der Bücher ist mit der Storie und dem Fokus der Spiele überhaupt nicht einverstanden und die Spiele gehören nicht zum "offiziellen" Kanon. Der Trailer schaut ganz gut aus und mal gucken wie viele Freiheiten sich das Team für die Serie genommen hat.


----------



## Citizenpete (20. Juli 2019)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Aha.



Soso. Mhm. 

Schau Dir das Interview nach der Präsentation auf der Comicon an. Man castete über 200 9 - 11 Jährige für Ciri, verlor dann aber die Lust und entschied sich für die fast 18 jährige Allan, die sich für eine kleinere und viel ältere Rolle beworben hatte. 

Ja, Geralt sieht in den Büchern etwas älter als Yennefer aus, aber nicht sehr viel. In den Büchern wird beschrieben, dass sich Zauberinnen im Alter zwischen 25 und 30 halten und Yennefer, im Vergleich, besonders reif aber trotzdem wunderschön aussieht. Yennefer projiziert ihren Kinderwunsch in Ciri und gibt ihr ihre gesamte Mutterliebe. Sie werden für Mutter und Tochter gehalten. 
Um das Thema Alter abzuschließen: Im Jahr 2000 gab der Autor Sapkowski dem Hustler ein Interview. Auf die Frage wen er mit Geralt und Yennefer besetzten würde, wenn er frei wählen könnte, entschied er sich für den damals 45 jährigen Kevin Costner und die damals 42 jährige Madeleine Stowe. Er legte später nach und sagte, dass dies schon seit ein paar Jahren seine absolute Traumbesetzung gewesen sei. 

In den Kurzgeschichten wird die Hautfarbe der Dryaden gar nicht beschrieben, es wird aber erwähnt, dass sie mit Menschen verwechselt werden. 
*Edit* Sehe gerade in dem von Dir geteilten Link: Die Konfusion kommt nur auf, weil Dryaden im Spiel auch grün dargestellt werden. Als ich die Bücher damals und erst kürzlich wieder gelesen habe, hatte ich die Dryaden so wie in den griechischen Mythen vor dem geistigen Auge. Da der Autor selbst Lexika über Mythen und ihre wichtigsten Charaktere verfasste, darf man davon ausgehen, dass er bei den Dryaden keinen afrikanischen Stamm im Sinn hatte. 

Über die Blässe von Geralt kann man streiten, aber zu Triss gibt es eine nette Anekdote/Fanfiction/Verschwörungstheorie/Easter Egg: In den ersten beiden Teilen hatte Triss rötlich-braunes Haar und im dritten Teil dann fuchsrotes. Zwischen dem 2. und 3. Teil des Spiels kam ein Prequel von Sapkowski. Dort wird u.a. eine Affäre mit einer gewissen Lytta Neyd erzählt. Eben jene Zauberin, welche ebenfalls (wie Triss) in Sodden gefallen sein soll. Jeder der die Bücher kennt, weiß alles über die Wiederherstellung der Körper. Haare und Augenfarbe kann man nicht verändern. Im 3. Teil des Spiels hat Triss nicht nur fuchsrotes Haar, sondern auch plötzlich grüne Augen wie jene Lytta Neyd. Wäre es wirklich so und Triss wäre eigentlich tot und Lytta die ganze Zeit Triss, würde es auch einen Sinn ergeben, warum sie Erinnerungen an eine Nacht mit Geralt hat, die Triss niemals hatte und warum Triss/Lytta beim Verlassen von Kaer Morhan krank wurde und warum der Autor später Triss mit rötlichem Haar beschrieb. Sie soll sich auch eher wegen des Tattoos und nicht wegen der Narben zugeknöpft geben. 
Ob es nun wirklich so ist oder nicht (ich habe da starke Zweifel), werden wir erst erfahren falls der Autor weiterschreibt oder sich dazu äußert. Aber eines beweist es recht deutlich: CDPR kennt das Quellmaterial sehr, sehr genau und respektiert es. Eine Schmidt-Hissrich, die nach einem Wochenende in Polen ein Bild einer Flasche polnischen Vodkas bei Twitter postet und behauptet nach einem Wochenende alles wesentliche über die polnische und slavische Kultur gelernt zu haben, eher nicht.


----------



## Rollora (25. Juli 2019)

Nach den verhalten positiven Reaktionen hier doch den Trailer geschaut. Bin jetzt aber dennoch ernüchtert. Vorallem aber Geralts ydarsteller ist furchtbar. Nicht der Look sonder die Mimik


----------

